# Heat Lamp Barn fire



## nlhayesp (Nov 20, 2013)

Yesterday in Licking County, OH, over 50 animals were killed in a barn fire that officials believe was started by the use of heat lamps in the barn to keep the animals warm. 30 -40 of the animals were goats. It is my practise to use heat lamps when in the birthing stall for 12 - 24 hours after birth. With this tragedy, I am rethinking this. Any thoughts? The new born lambs do fine without heat lamps; in fact, I've had them born in the ice and snow outside the barn and haven't lost a single one. The newborn goat kids don't seem as vigorous and get chilled a whole lot faster.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I still plan to use my heat lamps. You could also buy the ones from Premier 1.

I'm in Morrow county. Saw that on the news.


----------



## J.O.Y. Farm (Jan 10, 2012)

I too use heat lamps.. I secure them very well. 

That is so sad though


----------



## Micgrace (Sep 22, 2012)

So so so sad!!!!


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

What a terrible tragedy  Those poor animals and people! I am leery of heat lamps as well so I don't use them in my coops. I do use them in my garage,( and at first, we had to use them in the house  ) but we have special built brooders that keep it from being able to move. I am thinking of doing something like this if needed for the kids too.Here is a pic of what we did to try and eliminate fire hazards.(ignore the heat lamp that is just sitting on it.We use the pole one...)
Second pic is a smaller brooder but you can see how it works...we zip tie the heat lamp to the pole too.


----------



## mlktrkdrvr (Dec 7, 2012)

That is such sad news. We use heat lamps too and had a close call last winter. One of our sows had gotten a heat lamp knocked down and when I went out to water I noticed that there was smoke rolling from the door. It was still at a smolder but could have lost the whole sow barn (we don't lock any animals in any barn). What are other options really than using heat lamps? I have started trying to put all the lamps in metal barrels and making kid warmers for piglets also. I use heavy gauge wire and never rely on the "clamps" that come with the heat lamp. I wish there was a better way but with trying to farrow pigs in January I do not know what it is. If anyone has other ideas I would love to hear it- the heat lamps cost me about $30 a month each on my electric bill


----------



## GoatieGranny (Jul 26, 2013)

Oh how heartbreaking!!


----------



## Darlaj (Dec 10, 2013)

I used a oil radiator heater during cold snap..... I took the edge off and was safe


----------



## loggyacreslivestock (Mar 5, 2013)

I tie mine to the ceiling so that they hang free. If they would somehow get pulled down, at least they would be unplugged. However, I tie the cords and zip tie them down to 2x4's.


----------



## kccjer (Jan 27, 2012)

We will still use our heat lamps. We have ours secured very solidly. Like someone else stated....never, never, NEVER rely on the clamps that come with the lamps! Always use something like chain to tie them up where they need to be. I'd like to get more kid barrels made and then we would only need the heat lamps during kidding.


----------



## ptgoats45 (Nov 28, 2011)

Piglet heating pads work well but you cannot put any hay or bedding on top of them or they will get too hot. Some people take plastic barrels and cut a hole at the bottom and one at the top so the kids can go inside. Lamp fits in the hole at the top and is harder to knock over.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

That is tragic, I feel so bad for them. 

I too, will continue to use them.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Oh no, how sad.  We don't need heat lamps in this climate, except for small chicks, and I have an outdoor cage for that (kept safely away from burnable structures). I have heard so many tragedies I'll never use a heat lamp in a barn. But if I did, I would be sure to fix it VERY solidly so Sasquatch himself couldn't knock it down!


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

I freak when I do use lamps. I have mine super tied. I took those stupid loop things off and the clamp thing and also use a small chain threw holes then I tie with the cord then got duct tape and went around the knot and cord. I still wake up in the middle of the night to check and only use it if I have to. Burning to death IMO is such the worst way to die


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

nlhayesp said:


> Yesterday in Licking County, OH, over 50 animals were killed in a barn fire that officials believe was started by the use of heat lamps in the barn to keep the animals warm. 30 -40 of the animals were goats. It is my practise to use heat lamps when in the birthing stall for 12 - 24 hours after birth. With this tragedy, I am rethinking this. Any thoughts? The new born lambs do fine without heat lamps; in fact, I've had them born in the ice and snow outside the barn and haven't lost a single one. The newborn goat kids don't seem as vigorous and get chilled a whole lot faster.


I use heat lamps from premier 1. Not. A commercial been using for five years love them wish they read and send me some lol but serious use them two to three weeks wile in birthing stalls and one in main pen baby's can get under best heat lamp on market in my opinion try one youll be sold


----------



## BillieJoeHoofstrong (Mar 16, 2013)

I use the premiere 1 safe ones and I have never had a problem. Someone had it sitting right by a hay bale and it didn't burn. It has a white guard on it.
http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=18266


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

BillieJoeHoofstrong said:


> I use the premiere 1 safe ones and I have never had a problem. Someone had it sitting right by a hay bale and it didn't burn. It has a white guard on it.
> http://www.premier1supplies.com/detail.php?prod_id=18266


Yes I love them more expensive but worth every penny I own a dozen of them nice way to attach I use a chain and a nail to adj up and down as kids grow no burnt hair on does or kids recommend them highly best I've found hope they are this I could use a case of red 250 watt bulbs lol


----------



## thomcarol (Feb 3, 2012)

How sad to hear. We only use heat lamps at kidding time. I am paranoid about the heat lamp getting knocked down and starting a fire. So, I clamp the heat lamp and use strong wire to hook it to the rafter. I wrap the wire so many times around the rafter that the roof would have to come down for the lamp to reach the ground. This year we moved breeding time back to October so we would have spring kids and no heat lamps.


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

can you post a picture of the oil radiator you mentioned?


----------



## anawhitfield (Jun 9, 2013)

I too moved breeding time back to late Oct, early Nov so we should be well out of the cold months by the time the babies arrive.... i hope...


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

If you do use heating barrels I would put two holes in the bottom for them to go in and out. I have heard of a doe laying up against the hole wanting to be close to the kid and the kid basically cooking to death. The barrels do seem like a good idea but as much as I love my goats I know they are not too bright and would probably knock it over.


----------



## Bill708 (Dec 28, 2013)

I think the barrel ideal would be great but they take up a lot of space I converted my horse barn made birthing stalls just have to learn to time birthing better too many born out in common area well have to get better at keeping buck contained to time breeding he got in and I'm all messed up some girls aborted too small to be bred it sucks :-\ :'(


----------



## lottsagoats (Dec 10, 2012)

I live in a very cold state but I never use a heat lamp. Once you've lost animals to fire, you tend to go out of your way to make sure it never happens again, even if the fire was not an accident and was not my fault. I don't even have electricity in my barn unless I am in there working.

What I do is put plastic dog houses or Dogloos in the pen bedded down with straw/hay and shavings. The kids go in there and their body heat makes it just as warm and toasty, even when it's etremely cold in the barn.


----------



## .:Linz:. (Aug 25, 2011)

Terribly sad.  

We don't use heat lamps, but then we breed for spring (March-April) kids so it's not so cold. For warmth, we put a dog bed warmer that we got at TSC in the creep corner and cover it with a bit of straw. That, plus the body heat from the kid pile, keeps them warm enough.


----------



## Bit of Everything (Jan 28, 2011)

We don't use heat lamps for this very reason. I've purchased a lot of plastic dog igloo houses and teach my kids to go in there to sleep and get warm. I live in Northern Indiana and we had that nasty cold snap earlier this week. We had 2 sets of kids out in it and they are doing great they slept in there only coming out to nurse. But our barn is as draft free as possible so that helps a lot.
I like those premier ones but still to chicken to try them.


----------



## goatgirl16 (Nov 21, 2012)

I won't use heat lamps for fear of starting a fire I am always afraid of the kids getting cold also but my first kids this yr where born in 5 degree temps with out me being there and they did great also we have had really cold temps this yr -15 with wind chills of -30 and everyone including my babies have done wonderfully !!!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How sad ! My heart goes out to those people , poor animals 
I hope you can find some helpful ideas from here.
This is going to sound really stupid most likely , but ……..here goes.
I was thinking about those Amish built electric fire places , you know the ones that aren't hot to the touch and go off if moved ? I was wondering if one of those could be hooked up and protected from the goats damaging it but with keeping it sensitive enough that the safety mechanism still works. IDK….i was thinking about all kinds of things that would be safer to use other then heat lamps. But I guess everything we use needs to be monitored closely.
I have pens in my garage that i will use if I have babies that need warmth or sick animals. This way I can keep a closer eye on them and its pretty warm in there without using heat lamps or heaters. But I always wondered about those electric fire places , if they would be good to use or at least safer. 
My mind goes overboard trying to think of ways to keep goats safe .


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I heard those Amish electric fireplaces easily get ruined from moisture. The Amish build the frame around it and then supposedly it is a cheap electric fireplace heater put in it.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Good to know Karen , thanks


----------

